# Öyle bir geçer zaman ki



## FlyingBird

'*Öyle bir geçer zaman ki*' nasıl açıklardınız?

Adlı öyle bir geçer zaman ki bir türk dizisini seyrediyorum ama bunun ne demek olduğunu anlayamam.

Please i need literally explanation and to know what each word mean here.

Öyle=like that
bir geçer=?
zaman=time
ki=(why is this at the end)?

No sense to me, please i need literall explanation not just translation.

teşekkürler


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> '*Öyle bir geçer zaman ki*' nasıl açıklardınız?
> 
> Öyle bir geçer zaman ki *adlı* bir *T*ürk dizisini seyrediyorum ama bunun ne demek olduğunu anlayama*dım*.
> 
> Please i need literally explanation and to know what each word mean here.
> 
> Öyle=like that
> bir geçer=?
> zaman=time
> ki=(why is this at the end)?
> 
> No sense to me, please i need literall explanation not just translation.
> 
> teşekkürler



First of all, it is a song name and the words are switched (not in the correct order) to fit to the song.
It is normally supposed to be *"Zaman öyle bir geçer ki..."*
Well, how can I translate... My try is: *How fast the time passes...*


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> First of all, it is a song name and the words are switched (not in the correct order) to fit to the song.
> It is normally supposed to be *"Zaman öyle bir geçer ki..."*
> Well, how can I translate... My try is: *How fast the time passes...*


İ know 'geçmek' mean 'to pass' but the thing i did not understand is 'bir geçer' , why there is 'bir' which mean one? Also how would you explain meaning of 'ki' at the end?


----------



## jcpjcp

Maybe it comes from this long sentence:
 "Öyle *bir *hızlı geçer zaman *ki *sen de inanamazsın' which means 'The time passes *so *fast *that *you cannot believe'. 

But the sentence was here shortened and not complete. In such situations, three points (...) must be added after *ki *at the end of sentence.

So;

*ki*: so.....that.....
*bir *is optional here.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> İ know 'geçmek' mean 'to pass' but the thing i did not understand is 'bir geçer' , why there is 'bir' which mean one? Also how would you explain meaning of 'ki' at the end?



Well... I would translate "Öyle bir geçer zaman ki" [which is indeed "Zaman öyle bir geçer ki"] as:
The time passes in a manner that / in a kind of way that... (with a special intonation)

And then, it is not "bir geçer " but "Öyle bir" together which is the expression and the structure is in an emphasizing way on "Öyle".
And they can be used with a noun or verb after.

examples (with noun after):
Hayat öyle bir ders ona verdi ki... ( the life gave him a kind of lesson that...)

Sana öyle bir yemek yapacağım ki... (... a kind of food that...)

Öyle bir saatte geldi ki... ( ... in an hour / a kind of hour that...)

example(with  verb):
-Yapamazsın!
- Öyle bir yaparım ki, herkes şaşkın kalır! 

And finally:
Öyle bir geçer zaman ki 
or
 Zaman öyle bir geçer ki


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> Well... I would translate "Öyle bir geçer zaman ki" [which is indeed "Zaman öyle bir geçer ki"] as:
> The time passes in a manner that / in a kind of way that... (with a special intonation)
> 
> And then, it is not "bir geçer " but "Öyle bir" together which is the expression and the structure is in an emphasizing way on "Öyle".
> And they can be used with a noun or verb after.
> 
> examples (with noun after):
> Hayat öyle bir ders ona verdi ki... ( the life gave him a kind of lesson that...)
> 
> Sana öyle bir yemek yapacağım ki... (... a kind of food that...)
> 
> Öyle bir saatta geldi ki... ( ... in an hour / a kind of hour that...)
> 
> example(with  verb):
> -Yapamazsın!
> - Öyle bir yaparım ki, herkes şaşkın kalır!
> 
> And finally:
> Öyle bir geçer zaman ki
> or
> Zaman öyle bir geçer ki


Bunu harika anlattınız, çok teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## jcpjcp

Here is the lyrics and translate of the song 'Öyle Bir Geçer Zaman ki...'

http://lyricstranslate.com/tr/öyle-bir-geçer-zaman-ki-time-goes-so-fast.html


----------



## FlyingBird

jcpjcp said:


> Here is the lyrics and translate of the song 'Öyle Bir Geçer Zaman ki...'
> 
> http://lyricstranslate.com/tr/öyle-bir-geçer-zaman-ki-time-goes-so-fast.html


İ never look to those translations, i always want literal explanation word by word when learn something ,otherwise you can learn only wrong


----------



## jcpjcp

You should read whatever you find. Literal translations don't work all the time.


----------

